# Fiat 500



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Had a test drive in a 500 this morning and I must say it was very nice. I think its a toss up between that and the Mini they both have they something special that most small cars seem to avoid. The only thing lingering at the back of my mind is fear of crap residuals but I guess with all the hypre it will be in demand for a while yet.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Got a test drive booked on Wednesday. Im thinking 500 Sport with the diesel engine in white with the italian colours stripe over the bonnet and roof and 16 inch multi spokes. Not sure about leather vs cloth yet?

What about you?

Just been speccing a Cooper S up on their site and you even seem to have to add bloody aircon as an option and as a knockabout, the price just gets silly.

Have to say the MPG ont he 500 is attractive too.

This in place of the Aygo? How have you found that to be? Especially if you've done any longer runs in it?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

http://nf500.com/2008/01/19/fiat-500-eu ... f-the-year


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

were u abused as a child rebel? is that where the insecurity comes from?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I must say - I quite like them. THe missus would prefer one to a Mini now, but as we'd be buying SH, it's not an issue for us.

Maybe in a couple of years when the prices do come down.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Had a test drive in a 500 this morning and I must say it was very nice. I think its a toss up between that and the Mini they both have they something special that most small cars seem to avoid. The only thing lingering at the back of my mind is fear of crap residuals but I guess with all the hypre it will be in demand for a while yet.


Is it tiny inside. How does it compare in size from the original


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> Got a test drive booked on Wednesday. Im thinking 500 Sport with the diesel engine in white with the italian colours stripe over the bonnet and roof and 16 inch multi spokes. Not sure about leather vs cloth yet?
> 
> What about you?
> 
> ...


The thing that got me with the cooper was the initial outlay great car but for a second car its just too much for the spec we want.The Aygo is great but its built to a price and you can see where the corners were cut. Its perfect for what we thought we needed but we tend to use it more than the to and from work that we bought it for.Longest run to date was about 25 miles its not the greatest car to do any kind of distance in a bit noisy.
The sport we drove today had leather, the one in the showroom had cloth, leather looked so much better. We thought about the 1.2 sport with the glass roof but we drove the 1.4 today.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Had a test drive in a 500 this morning and I must say it was very nice. I think its a toss up between that and the Mini they both have they something special that most small cars seem to avoid. The only thing lingering at the back of my mind is fear of crap residuals but I guess with all the hypre it will be in demand for a while yet.
> ...


Its a bit like the TT ,seems to wrap around you when you get in.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

James May slated the diesal engine when he reviewed the 500 on TG. He made the (IMHO valid) point that small Italian cars should be revved until the valves come through the bonnet - tricky with a diesal...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I have sit in several versions at the IAA in frankfurt. Very little space indeed and the booth is terrible. Dash is over the top.
The car is a nice gimmick, like the smart is. 
I'm not into the 'look-at-me" bussines. Would prefer several other car's for that price.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Just been speccing a Cooper S up on their site and you even seem to have to add bloody aircon as an option and as a knockabout, the price just gets silly.
> 
> Have to say the MPG ont he 500 is attractive too.


You can't really compare the Cooper S with the 500. Different market. If you want cutesy-and-gutless you'd need to look at the One, or at most, the Cooper.

Personally I wouldn't consider either; both are girls cars. IMO :wink:

It's been said before though, the Cooper S is just a fantastic car to drive. Obviously I haven't driven the Fiat, but it's going to have to really go some to get near the Cooper S in any dynamic department.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well I've just driven the 1.4L, 100bhp Fiat 500...and I must say I had fun. A lot of fun! Salesman told me to floor it...so I did, redlining at every shift. 

It's a cute little car that handles really well - doesn't feel like a small car at all - and with its low insurance group and sensible fuel comsumption, it'd be an ideal 2nd car to the TT! 

Good job Fiat, IMO better job than BMW with the Mini Cooper (I'm gonna get shot for that comment)!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It looks like we are going for the 1.2 Sport. A girl I work with is thinking of buying the Aygo


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi All,first post so go easy on me.

Collected one of the first Fiat 500s last night,my wifes new car.
Had a good drive around today and we both love it.
It handles nicely,stops well and seems really well put together.
The standard Bluetooth and USB work realy well also.
She went for 1.4 Lounge in White(its not as white as Ibis) with Italian go faster stipes,electric sunroof and a few other bits and pieces.
You get a lot of car for your money and is worth checking out if your looking for a runaround.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

lofty said:


> Hi All,first post so go easy on me.
> 
> Collected one of the first Fiat 500s last night,my wifes new car.
> Had a good drive around today and we both love it.
> ...


Was that your white TT outside the Fiat dealer at silverlink?


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes indeed it was you dont miss much!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

lofty said:


> Yes indeed it was you dont miss much!


we were there getting shafted by the blackjack dealer :lol: her cards were unbelievable


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not my thing and i cant see the appeal.


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

We didn't do much better on the roulette,i'm pleased they were only Fiat dollars.

Have you decided on a car yet?

By the way Toshiba my wifes last car was a Audi A3 2.0T so do you think the 
Fiat is better or worse?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

lofty said:


> We didn't do much better on the roulette,i'm pleased they were only Fiat dollars.
> 
> Have you decided on a car yet?
> 
> ...


White 1.2 sport I think at the moment with 16" wheels and the glass roof.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> White 1.2 sport I think at the moment with 16" wheels and the glass roof.


Not being picky here but I'm not sure why you want to swap your Aygo for something that's virtually identical, it'll still be as gutless as the Aygo, still small for getting buffeted on the motorway etc.

Looking on Autotrader you can get a 2007 Mondeo 1.8 for under Â£8k from a dealer, for me that's a far better prospect, albeit boring.


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

What sort of delivery time are they quoting now? heard some options
and colours are quite hard to get a hold of.

Had another spin in it today,it gets quite alot of attention with it being new and a bit different.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > White 1.2 sport I think at the moment with 16" wheels and the glass roof.
> ...


The Aygo feels like it was built to a price ,the interior in the fiat looks much better plus what has logic got to do with car buying :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> Looking on Autotrader you can get a 2007 Mondeo 1.8 for under Â£8k from a dealer, for me that's a far better prospect, albeit boring.


That would be far to much like hard work having to go round and park it everytime she stopped anywhere. :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Looking on Autotrader you can get a 2007 Mondeo 1.8 for under Â£8k from a dealer, for me that's a far better prospect, albeit boring.
> ...


 :lol: sad but true though.

I suppose I'm just not a fan of the 500 or Fiat in general


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


I've never been a Fiat fan but its just something a bit quirky ,more form over function.


----------



## zack (Dec 13, 2007)

I think the 500 is OK :? , but i really cannot see the fuss, now someone i know ordered a Fiat 500, but due to something else in the end cancelled the order and bought a MINI cooper, plus said that the interior quality difference is amazing, as the MINI is sooooo much better mad and detailed, and thats why its more expensive 8)

I also went past my local Fiat dealer today  , and obviously there were 500s everywere, so musnt be to hard to get hold of, and they all had cheesy graphics, which looked like a boy racer had slapped them on, now i do like some of the wheels and chrome, plus the body coloured dash, but the graphics which do look good and long lasting on the MINI, didnt on the 500. 

sorry, i dont mean to offend anyone.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I like the 500 a lot the exterior shape is nice enough i feel the quality of the interior lets it down though, not up to mini standards.

If it was a choice between a mini one and a 500 it'd be a no brainer.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

We have a deposit down for a 500 Abarth SS - sounds good with 1.4 turbo.

Not sure if it will make it here, but dealer reccons late Q2 this year. Should give the Cooper S a bit more of a run for its money.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoe ... t_500.html


----------

